# Early riser!



## lindagh (Mar 6, 2013)

Muffin is 16 weeks and we have had him for 4 weeks. However he wakes about 5am every morning and howls, whines and barks until we get up. We actually don't hear him as he is behind 3 doors but he wakes my daughter up. His breeder is a farmer and was putting his dogs out about 5am each morning so I guess this is where the habit started. Has anyone any ideas of how we can break the habit?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Well I'm waiting to see what responses you get! My Roo used to be an ok riser (about 7am) but recently she has started waking earlier and earlier, the last week now it has been between 5am and 6am and she is making a terrible racket - barking and scratching at the door. I don't want the dogs upstairs and I would try letting her cry it out (as she's old enough to know to better) but I'm afraid it will really annoy my neighbours so I daren't.


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Eddie wakes up between 5 and 6 every morning, he has always been the same. I don't know how to break the habit. When my other half was on days we got up at 4 45 so it wasn't a problem on them days. Eddie must think we have got to get up at that time everyday. But my husband has just lost his job so we don't have to get up till 7 now. Hopefully he will get another job soon ( husband not Eddie) x x


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

Muttley used to wake between 5 and 6 when he was that age but now is quiet until we get up so don't know if he's sleeping in or just knows to be patient and wait till we come down. Good luck


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Maybe the bird song is disturbing him. Or the lighter mornings. If he is crated maybe drape a really dark blanket over the crate. As for the birdsong.........sorry no idea!


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

No point asking me......we gave up and let Gisgo sleep upstairs in our room - where he sleeps on the floor. Mind you.....we have to wake him at 8:00 in the morning weekdays, and on a weekend he will happily lie in with us until 9:30 or 10 even.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

It seems that there is a trade off for the dogs that are allowed to sleep upstairs in that you get a good lay in, Kody & Beau have always been in our room and have to say we are the ones waking them up they would sleep in till lunch time if they could....lazy pair of doggies. However having your dogs sleep in your room isn't for everyone but unfortunately when your dogs sleep downstairs and they wake up they immediately want to be with you I suppose they don't realise the time as far as they're concerned they're awake so think you should be too. Not much help I'm afraid apart from what's already been mentioned about trying to keep their room as dark for as long as possible could help.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Just like others ours sleep in our room and they will sleep for ever. We always wake them up and if they sleep downstairs both will be awake at 5 am.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy is crated on a night and is usually let out at around 7.20am on weekdays. On a weekend when we prefer a lie in he comes upstairs and gets on the end of the bed then goes back to sleep till we get up. Might be worth a try for early risers?


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Samson too sleeps in our room and he sleeps in until we get up whatever time that is! It does sound like when he's waking he's missing you and calling for you. I'm sure if you stick with it and don't go down to him he will learn he just has to wait for you. May just take a bit of time.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The clocks go forward in a couple of weeks so then 6am will be 7, right?! 
Of course it will be lighter earlier and the birds will be singing, the sun will be shining etc etc
Have to say I get up and go out with the dogs around 6 - and it is my favourite time of the day. 
Often I have to wake the dogs up, they probably wish I'd sleep in a bit.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Marzi said:


> The clocks go forward in a couple of weeks so then 6am will be 7, right?!
> Of course it will be lighter earlier and the birds will be singing, the sun will be shining etc etc
> Have to say I get up and go out with the dogs around 6 - and it is my favourite time of the day.
> Often I have to wake the dogs up, they probably wish I'd sleep in a bit.


alright, don't rub it in!   5:30 am is not my favourite time of the day at all. I need to chase up where my DAP diffuser order is!


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

Cooper is 15 weeks old and exactly the same. He wakes between 5 and 5.30 every morning without fail. I get up, let him out for a wee, without talking to him. Try to put him back in his crate until at least 6.30-7 and he has none of it. He barks, screams, howls, i have left him every morning as i refuse to get up then, I've been doing this for weeks and he hasn't stopped. I feel really sorry for my neighbour. I have tried leaving the crate open and him just in the kitchen but he is exactly the same. Just wants company. I'm hoping it's something he grows out of eventually.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

I just remembered something else........even sleeping upstairs, Gisgo did start to wake up earlier and earlier. When we took him downstairs he used to run to his food bowl - not the back door......so we worked out that he was waking up because he was hungry. So now we give him a handful of kibble just before he goes to bed and that has made a big difference!!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

One of the reasons that cockapoos are so popular is that they are such people dogs who relate well to humans. They crave our company, so it's no wonder so many of us have them sleep in our bedrooms instead of shutting them away downstairs as its then that our poos are at their most peaceful and happiest. Mine love bedtime when we all go up to bed its almost their favourite time of the day!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

It is rather lovely getting up for a cuppa and taking the dogs back to bed with you for a group snuggle and read. Bit of a guilty pleasure! That's the morning. Glass of wine and a subtle on the sofa for the evening!


----------

